# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Արթուր Սարգսյան / Arthur Sarkissian

## Ֆոտոն

Արթուր Սարգսյանի կայքից կարելի է կարդալ իր մասին, իսկ ես տեղադրեմ աշխատանքներից:

1980-1999 նկարներ

----------

Chuk (05.04.2010), Jarre (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

2003

----------

Ariadna (13.04.2010), Jarre (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

2000-2006

----------

Ariadna (13.04.2010), Jarre (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

2000-2006 շարունակություն

----------

Ariadna (13.04.2010), Jarre (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

2000-2008

----------

Ariadna (13.04.2010), Jarre (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010), Ուլուանա (14.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

2007-2009

----------

Jarre (05.04.2010), Yeghoyan (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

2007-2009 շարունակություն

----------

Jarre (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Շատ հետաքրքիր նկարներ են։

Իմ սիրած ոճերից է։ Գույները շատ են գրավում։

ՀԳ՝ շնորհակալություն լավ թեմայի համար։

----------

Դարք (05.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.04.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

2010

----------

Ariadna (13.04.2010), Jarre (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Աբստրակտ

----------

Ariadna (13.04.2010), Jarre (05.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.04.2010), Ուլուանա (14.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Աբստրակտ շարունակություն

----------

Jarre (05.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Աշխատանքներ թղթի վրա

----------

Jarre (05.04.2010), Դեկադա (13.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Այսքանն էի ուզում դնել ես, ցանկացողները կարող են կենսագրական տվյալներ էլ գրել, կայքում անգլերենով կա:  :Smile: 

Ինձ առանձնակի դուր եկավ նկարչի գունային զգացողությունը, մտքերի արտահայտումը գուների միջոցով: Անգույնի ու գույնի զուգադրությունը: Հետաքրքիր է նաև մտածելակերպի ձևավորման ընթացքը՝ արտահայտված տարբեր տարիների նկարներում:

----------

Jarre (05.04.2010), Դեկադա (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ֆոտոն շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար, բավականին հետաքրքիր գործեր են, մեծ մասը կոլաժներ են ու ճաշակով են արված, կարևորը գունային զգացողություն կա և յուրօրինակություն: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010)

----------


## Hda

Պարզվում ա ըսենց Սարգսյան  էլ է լինում:Թե չէ թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալուց մի քիչ «վատացա»,ասի էլի մեկին մի պաշտոնի են դրել: :LOL: 
Լավն էր Ֆոտոն ջան,մերսի հաճելի հուսախաբության համար :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (13.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շատ հավանեցի: Շարունակական փնտրտուք, «գտած» և «չգտած» (դե իմ կարճ խելքով էլի) նկարներ: Ուրախալի ա, որ Հայաստանում ապրելով հանդերձ բավական ակտիվ ա՝ ցուցահանդեսների ցանկը հուսադրող ա:



Որ չասեմ, կմեռնեմ. կայքը հայերեն տարբերակ չունի  :Sad:

----------

